# Suns Draft



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think the Suns should pick Jared Jeffries, Nene Hilario, or Chris Wilcox. I don't think the Colangelo's want to wait till Stoudemire develops. The Suns like Jeffries because of his work ethic and that right now he can play the 3 and 4. They like Hilario and Wilcox for the same thing. Their amazing athletisicm and defense. I don't think Tsktishvilli is going to be avaialble to the suns now. He is projected to go top 5 now because Golden State, the Grizzlies and Denver like him so much.


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

A few weeks ago I would have disagreed, but Jeffries has really grown on me. He's 6'10, has put on some good weight in a relatively short amount of time, and has the experience and poise to step in and contribute right away. I think he could end up being similar to Marcus Camby, just without the constant injuries. Maybe, just maybe, a comparison to Kevin Garnett could be made as well, but I haven't seen enough of him to be that bold yet. I would really love to see the Suns make a trade for the 11th or 12th pick and try to nab Jeffries there, and take a project with the 9th pick.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

While we are talking about big man, how is our forgotten man Googs? How is his prcoess so far? Anyone got a hand on that?
:sigh:


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Googs*

Googs career is over. He has too many injuries and hasnt played for two years. I hope he retires so the suns can use his cap money somewhere else.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Suns WILL take Stoudemire,BOTTOM LINE!:yes:


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Phoenix Suns...*

The Suns will draft Jared Jeffries. He measured in at 6-11 230 in Chicago. He has good post moves and has said he wants to add on even more bulk across his chest and arms. He woul provide an immediate impact.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Wilcox !


----------

